

HTML5 Recipes: Geolocation - rahulchaudhary
http://insideria.com/2010/12/html5-recipes-location-locatio.html

======
ytNumbers
FYI... The provided code runs fine in Firefox and Chrome. However, in Safari
5.0.3, it displays: "Error while retrieving position. Error code: 2 Message:".

